# what on earth happened



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

I posted earlier about one of my newborn kittens not suckling and looking at him closer I noticed that his stomach was open with his intestines outside.
It's really upset me he died before we had a chance to call a vet.
Does anyone know what caused this it was awful. Anyone please.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Just a very unfortunate birth defect, they happen. Very sad but I doubt there was anything a vet could have done.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It happens, it happens in humans as well. Hope the one kitten is enough to keep her interested, and she might call again very soon so you need to keep her in until she is spayed to avoid another pregnancy. If she is in call she might be very determined to get out and very cunning as well.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope the poor little baby survives :crying:
Seriously Sally - you really need to sort yourself out - judging by all of your threads on here I have great concern for all of your cats :nonod:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> I hope the poor little baby survives :crying:
> Seriously Sally - you really need to sort yourself out - judging by all of your threads on here I have great concern for all of your cats :nonod:


I must admit I was thinking exactly the same after reading previous posts


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> I hope the poor little baby survives :crying:
> Seriously Sally - you really need to sort yourself out - judging by all of your threads on here I have great concern for all of your cats :nonod:


I didn't make the connection at first, although on reflection I should have


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Seriously? Its intestines were hanging out and it took your a whole day to notice? Please tell me I'm not the only one who is completely horrified by this! That poor, poor kitten! The suffering it must have gone through has my eyes watering!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

The mother cat - is this Keira? The one you were so disappointed in? Or have a missed some of your threads?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't seen the other posts but this sounds horrific. That poor baby


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

How very sad the poor kitten 
why did it take so long to notice this ? do you not check the kittens as soon as they are born, or were you not about when they were born sally,
is the queen ok


----------



## kitkatze (Oct 18, 2014)

Poor baby. :crying:

But I dont understand why it took you a long time to notice this defect?:huh:
Please neuter your cat, there are too many unwanted kittens and cats that come about at this time of year and after christmas.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor kitten.

I am so mad at you right now, for one, how the hell did you miss this and secondly please spay all your cats, you clearly don't know how to breed properly and you shouldn't be breeding.

This should have been picked up way before you noticed.

I just hope mum and her remaining kitten is ok.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am closing this one too. The loss of any kitten is sad but the circumstances of this are beyond belief! Tragically such birth defects are not unheard of but this should have been seen straight away.


----------

